
"Tenacious-C" IDE (for C coding) - ecounysis
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/e5a7n/tenaciousc_ide_for_c_coding_looks_very_intresting/
======
silentbicycle
Here's a link to the actual IDE (<http://tenaciousc.com/>), which appears to
be vaporware at the moment.

------
jeffreymcmanus
Kind of challenging to see what this is when the "Try It!" link doesn't
actually let you try it.

~~~
ecounysis
No doubt. Try it! (but then wait for a month while we release it)

